# Shimano 11 speed paddle slop



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Took a quick look / search, didn't find anything on this.
I have 11 speed Shimano (what I describe as ) slop on my right shifter. It doesn't happen every time but often enough to reach out here.
It happens on two bikes, both 9000 if it matters.
By slop I mean that when I push the paddle inward to shift sometimes the paddle moves between 3/4 to 1 1/2 inches with no engagement. Cable is tight, and when I push the paddle again it shifts
Thoughts, opinions, what for's?
It is a little annoying and can't figure it out, what am I missing or didn't do correctly during set up?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I would check to make sure that the head of the cable is seated fully into the shifter.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a bike with the much older DA 7800 shifters. And the similar symptom also happen to me, especially then I'm shifting (up or down) thru multiple cogs whole the bike is being jarred hard (as in going over rough pavement). The paddle has the slop (or freeplay) similar to what you appear to be describing. Under smooth pavement, or slower shifting through the cogs, it almost never never happens (at least I can't recall it ever happening).


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

cantride55 said:


> Took a quick look / search, didn't find anything on this.
> I have 11 speed Shimano (what I describe as ) slop on my right shifter. It doesn't happen every time but often enough to reach out here.
> It happens on two bikes, both 9000 if it matters.
> By slop I mean that when I push the paddle inward to shift sometimes the paddle moves between 3/4 to 1 1/2 inches with no engagement. Cable is tight, and when I push the paddle again it shifts
> ...


When your finger touches slightly to big paddle before touching small one, or when they both touch paddles simultaneously, you miss the shifting.


----------

